# Bachmann 2-4-2 Broken Gear



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all

Well I finally took my UP 2-4-2 apart. The motor spins but it wouldn't move. Upon removing the gearcase cover, I found that the gear on the driver axle is split and spinning on the shaft. Bachmann doesn't list any parts for this loco that I could find on their site, so does anyone know where I can find a gear to fit? 

Randy


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

send it back to Bachmann. They repowered mine and it runs like a top.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can also call them to purchase the part if you want to fix it yourself, I forget what the warranty period is. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Then again you might want to try NWSL for a gear. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions 

Who or what is NWSL?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

NWSL Northwestshortline... A maker of gears and drive train components etc.. just go to NWSL.com (I think...) or a quick search. 

A long time after market supplier for smaller scales, great quality. I'd recommend them too. 

John


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Your best bet is to send it to Bachmann. It's the lowest cost alternative and they will make it run again, usually better than before. 

BTW, axle gears splitting are a common problem with Bachmann. The gear shrinks over time and eventually the force becomes so great that the things splits.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 05 Oct 2009 01:06 PM 
Hi all

Well I finally took my UP 2-4-2 apart. The motor spins but it wouldn't move. Upon removing the gearcase cover, I found that the gear on the driver axle is split and spinning on the shaft. Bachmann doesn't list any parts for this loco that I could find on their site, so does anyone know where I can find a gear to fit? 

Randy

Hey Rivette, if you do send back to Bachmann let me know what it cost you will you???? I have 2-3 dead horses with broken drive gears on em sitting here too. Last time I checked it was over $25 and they left it open to cost more upon seeing engine in front of em!! The Regal


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Regal, they want $30.00 to fix it. No mention of the 30 bucks including return shipping so I have to assume you pay shipping both ways. So at approx 50 bucks, the loco isn't worth that to me. I'll see if I can buy a gear from NWSL or Bachmann at a resonable price otherwise, it'll be a trackside relic. 

Randy


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Randy, et al,

Send me your drive axle. I am working on a gear replacement for another customer right now.......same 2-4-2 loco. Have a 2-4-2 Lyn coming.

Gear and install $10.00, postage $5.00

Barry - BBT

Barry's Big Trains
6822 W. Villa St.
Phoenix, AZ 85043

623-936-6088


----------

